# Nasa Space Tourism



## maeda (Mar 16, 2016)

A year or so ago, Jet Propulsion Laboratory made some cool Exoplanet Travel Bureau project and
posted posters that could be dl-ed for free.
Now they are offering more designs, you can get all of it in a zip file ready to print.

Space Tourism Posters

New ones are made by Invisible Creature


----------



## maeda (Apr 22, 2016)

So, here i am browsing the Etsy and what do i find?
Somebody is selling the same thing for US$12.50 (digital copy)
etsy.com/listing/268172712/nasa-space-retro-art-travel-poster-grand
Did i miss something here? I mean, i'm not sure it's technically wrong, but to download for free and sell? c'mon..


----------

